# who likes disney frozen  ___?



## autism24 (Feb 2, 2020)

who likes disney frozen  ___?


----------



## ignare (Feb 2, 2020)

I don't.


----------



## Stealphie (Feb 2, 2020)

I like it. Kinda. It's not amazing by any means because it's very flawed but i can still enjoy the movie just fine.


----------



## CORE (Feb 2, 2020)

Let it go.  Really just let it go.


----------



## DANTENDO (Feb 2, 2020)

One of my mates does


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Feb 2, 2020)

autism24 said:


> who likes disney frozen  ___?


The same people that likes the Shitsons, Pewdepie and Trump


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Feb 2, 2020)

It's OK. Too much music, not enough action. Musicals aren't really my thing.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 2, 2020)

I like Olaf.


----------



## Mythical (Feb 2, 2020)

I'm not really a fan of most newer cartoon movies/shows.
For what it is it was alright and I can see the appeal, but I find for whatever reason (I'm older/they're dumbing stuff down)
it's not that interesting.
(last thing I remember watching and liking is the scooby doo incorporated version, it has a real ongoing plot line while fleshing out the characters)


----------



## spotanjo3 (Feb 2, 2020)

Not bad but too much music. Its annoying but that's the way Disney is. Disney is BLEH!


----------



## Stealphie (Feb 2, 2020)

Stealphie said:


> I like it. Kinda. It's not amazing by any means because it's very flawed but i can still enjoy the movie just fine.


but god it doesn't make sense that, THIS MOVIE (Frozen) WAS THIS POPULAR.


----------



## depaul (Feb 2, 2020)

Never watched it. My first girlfriend used to love it... that cartoon holds a special place in my heart!!


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Feb 2, 2020)

JuanMena said:


> The same people that likes the Shitsons, Pewdepie and Trump


Careful with that edge. Wouldn't want to hurt yourself, now. 

I didn't mind Frozen. Frozen 2 was dumb


----------



## Emyth1 (Feb 4, 2020)

I like only the first movie. The second one is not good enough.


----------



## AsPika2219 (Feb 5, 2020)

Same! I love first movie plus won academy awards few year ago. For second movie, I never watch it... Too bad was not listed on next academy awards! Sorry Frozen 2 fan!


----------



## Stealphie (Feb 5, 2020)

AsPika2219 said:


> Same! I love first movie plus won academy awards few year ago. For second movie, I never watch it... Too bad was not listed on next academy awards! Sorry Frozen 2 fan!


Same here, i just wasn't interested.


----------

